
What Makes a Leader? - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/08/02/634639437/what-makes-a-leader
======
cimmanom
But is that because they had an innate tendency to make decisions for others
that caused them to be chosen as leaders? Or because they’d already had
experience as leaders and were thus already experienced and comfortable with
the idea of being responsible for outcomes for others?

